

TestFlight Pulls Off Awesome Gorilla Marketing Hack  - mollylynn
http://infochachkie.com/guerrilla/

======
reemrevnivek
Title mis-quoted, it should be "Guerrilla", as in a small fighting group
battling a larger force, or, in this case, a small and cheap but effective
marketing effort in a advertising culture dominated by big media and AdWords.

